# Matt LeBlanc to be a new Top Gear Co-Host



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

It looks like former Friends star, Matt LeBlanc will be a co-host on the new Top Gear.

The BBC announced today that LeBlanc will be joining Chris Evans on the show. I assumed they would go with someone who was British, but Matt LeBlanc is a car nut and was was also pretty funny as a guest in the past. LeBlanc is not slow behind the wheel either, he still happens to hold the fastest celebrity lap time around the Top Gear test track.



> "As a car nut and a massive fan of Top Gear, I'm honoured and excited to be a part of this iconic show's new chapter," said Matt. "What a thrill!"
> 
> Chris Evans said of his new TG presenter: "Matt's a lifelong fellow petrolhead and I'm thrilled he's joining Top Gear. Acting out our craziest car notions on screen is a dream job and I know we'll both be debating some epic road trip ideas.


_Source TopGear_


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

Nice!!!


----------



## lzydys (Feb 2, 2016)

Great!! A real petrolhead.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Not seeing it. To me what made Top Gear was the hosts irreverence in general and JCs non PC tirades in particular. I didn't always agree with him, but he was telling you what he thought. I can't see anyone who may want another acting job being anything like that.


----------

